# BFP 9dpt with 2 blasts????



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

As you can see buy the time of this post I cant sleep!!!!! DH is in la la land and Im downstairs praying that this BFP is true and that Im allowed to be excited!!!

I am 9dpt with 2 blasts and woke up saturday morning feeling strange and decided I wanted to test. So got ready went out got 2 first response tests rushed home did a pee and there it was BFP!!!   the line came up quickly and the same happened again when I did another test half hour later. 

I know its a little early but I just had this feeling that something was going on. Its 16 day since I had the Pregnyl so it should be all gone from my system (I hope) and no signs or AF but do have sore boobies and started feeling sick. So can I trust this BFP and also how common are chemical pregnancys and what happens if it is.

Thanks xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

_I got my BFP 9dp 5dt also...I am having twins..sore boobs nausea all that..I think you can safely say you are pregnant..Can you get a beta done then another one 48hrs later..Best way to see if it is a viable pregnancy_

_CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP_

_Christina_


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Christina and congratulation to you to!!!

I will get the blood test done on Monday and hopefully it will be all go. Fingers so xxxxx

Harriet x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Mrscollins2b,  CONGRATULATIONS!!!! My OTD is on Wednesday which will be 9dp5dt too!  My clinic tests on 14 days past EC which means that you tested on the right day too.  Some clinics are conservative and ask for longer...so I would take it as a lovely BFP!!!   

Enjoy being a mum to be at long last!!   

Bunny xxx


----------

